# Neostylus 'pinky'



## Heather (May 17, 2011)

Anyone have one of these? What's yours look like? Fragrant? Looks like it grows like a neo, yes? Any thoughts would be appreciated. I'm looking for fun Neo hybrids that grow like Neos with a cool winter but enjoy a sunny summer. 

Thanks!


----------



## goldenrose (May 18, 2011)

I'm keeping my eye out for one, those spotted flowers are adorable!


----------



## Ernie (May 18, 2011)

Heather, e sent.


----------



## Hera (May 18, 2011)

I've seen them pink and spotted and I saw one solid purple, very dark and solid.


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2011)

There're a couple on eBay


----------



## Heather (May 18, 2011)

I was more wondering if anyone is growing them and how big they get and whether they are similar in their temperature range to Neos. 

I know there's one on ebay…that's sort of why I was asking too. Thanks all!


----------



## junglejim (May 18, 2011)

Heather said:


> Anyone have one of these? What's yours look like? Fragrant? Looks like it grows like a neo, yes? Any thoughts would be appreciated. I'm looking for fun Neo hybrids that grow like Neos with a cool winter but enjoy a sunny summer.
> 
> Thanks!



Hausermann's had listed Neo. Pinky, except I'm having trouble this week finding it myself . . . maybe they are sold out . . . junglejim


----------



## junglejim (May 18, 2011)

Heather said:


> Anyone have one of these? What's yours look like? Fragrant? Looks like it grows like a neo, yes? Any thoughts would be appreciated. I'm looking for fun Neo hybrids that grow like Neos with a cool winter but enjoy a sunny summer.
> 
> Thanks!



They do have it . . . it's in "our newest arrivals" $16 . . . .I must get . . . .let the feeding frenzy begin . . . . junglejim


----------



## ncart (May 18, 2011)

I think Peter ( neo-guy ) grows them and he was selling those at our show a few weeks ago. I bet you can get more information from him. 

They look cute.


----------

